# Devin's First Turkey



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

On Easter at about 5:10 pm my son shot his first turkey. Not realizing what he had taken, I took a few photos and off to the taxidermist. I wanted to get the bird mounted for him as it is his first animal as a licensed hunter. When the taxidermist saw the bird he immediately asked if we were getting it scored. Not realizing that my son had killed a great turkey I asked why and then my education in turkeys started. This is only my second year actively pursueing them so I have alot to learn. To me any turkey is a trophy as they just are not easy critters to get. Anyway, I came to this forum and started a thread named NEED ADVICE. With the responses I recieved I decided to not only have the CBM measure but also the NWTF. Thanks to all of you who gave input.

Now, Back to Easter. Actually it started on Wednesday evening.........


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wednesday evening I told my son I was going to let him stay home on Thursday from school (he is ony 10) to try and get a turkey. Of course his school was tyold he was under the weather. In reality he was in the blind. We were in the blind by 7:15 am on Thursday morning. For his first hunt he sat patiently til 11:30 that morning seeing only a few hens and a jake or two. We took about a three hour break and were back in the blind. That afternoon we had a nice sized gobbler come by watching a few hens but too far for him to take a shot with a .410. We finished the sit by 6:00 as he was beat.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

We returned on Friday and had a Tom and a bunch of hens come up behind our blind. My sons eyes popped out of his head when the tom began gobbling about 10 yards away. Unfortunately they all passed behind us and no shot was offered. We did peak out the rear window and it was an awesome sight. I think there were 6 birds behind us. My son was very excited and couldnt wait for Saturday. When morning came we were back in the blind again. However, this was after a night of torrid rainfall and the entire area was under at least an inch of water. No matter, we sat in the blind til about 11 seeing nothing. That afternoon, much like the previous day, we had a group come in close. This time in front of us. A very nice Tom was with the hens and strutting when he dropped out of strut at about 15 yards away and left the hens. QUICKLY. We soon found out why. Another Tom came strutting in to the area and went directly toward the first Tom. He stayed there for a minute then came back toward us as the hens walked pass us to our left. I gave my son his gun and clicked off the safety. Well the bird heard the click and that was all she wrote. Goodbye Tommy and that ended the third day.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Day 4 (EASTER)
After watching my son scoot around the house looking for Easter eggs, then running out in the yard to find a few more left by the Big Bunny himself I asked Devin when he wanted to head back out. His answer was ....Now dad. So off we went. Nothing at all unti about 2pm. About then a hen walked by the blind and as I handed my son his gun the hen saw me move. Goodbye. My son was so mad at me. Now I had been told I shouldn't shoot through the screens of a blind as they may catch on fire. But looking at my son sitting way in the back corner of the blind and the window being at least 3 feet from where the barrel would be, I decided to put the screens up. By 3 or 3:30 my son was frustrated. His weekend was coming to an end and he hadn't had a shot. I tried telling him that hunters can go years without getting a shot, but he wanted to leave. He grabbed the zipper on the flap and started opening it.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

THIS IS WHERE IT GETS UNREAL. I am not an experienced turkey hunter but I have hunted whitetails for 35 years and what was about to happen told me the next hour was blown.

My son unzips the blind and exclaims in a loud voice....I am done. I am leaving. He looked at me and I told him you can't kill a turkey if we are driving home in the truck. Oh well, off he went. He got about halfway up the gravel road (about 100 yards) and stopped. He stood there for 5 minutes and then slowly walked back. I got out of the blind and waved for him to come back. When he arrived at the blind he told me he would stay a little longer but made me promise I would take him horseback riding next Sunday at Sundance. I agreed. He zipped up the flap of the blind and sat down. I looked at him and handed him his facemask. Reluctantly he put it back on. (I've got to get him a real one. He was using a ski mask). Anyway, once it was on I turned around and looked out the window to see a very nice bird coming straight for us. He was maybe 15 yards away. I grabbed my son's gun and gave it to him. Safety off. He is aiming and I told him to shoot. He didn't. The bird was still coming straight for us. I told him then to let him come closer. At about 10 yards I cover my ears (my son had on ear muffs). At about 6 yards the gun barks. The next thing I know is that there is loud flapping outside the blind. My son is already trying to get out to the bird. I looked out and it is in a huge mud pond all slimy and choclatey looking. After a few high fivesand much jubilation we took the bird to a creek across the road from where we were sitting and washed it off. Then took a picture.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Now we are back to the beginning of the thread. Off to the taxi....ARE YOU HAVING SCORED? Posted on here asking for advice and getting help. Thanks guys. So, finally today I have off and I scheduled to get bird from taxi, go to get weighed for NWTF on correct type of scale. Then off to NWTF scorer thenplanned on CBM measurer. 

I had the bird weighed and it came in at 26 lbs 8 ozs.

Then of to the NWTF 

I met with Steve in Sunfield. The beard was measured to be 11.6250 inches.
Both spurs measured in at 1.8750 inches.

After he went online and made a phone call or two.....
I was informed my son has killed a new state record with a total score of 87.25.

Because of the size it needed to be checked by a second witness. A phone call or two later I was sent on my way to meet up with Martin.
He measured for CBM and for NWTF. The CBM score 14.14. The NWTF score same as previously measured.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## jc502 (Oct 8, 2002)

Wow. What a story. There is so much there, so many lessons, so many memories. Simply amazing story and amazing bird.


----------



## BowBuck2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Had it not been for Curtis at Double Take Taxidermy and for the advice offered right here by tou guys (especially DEDGOOSE) I would have never known. Heck my boy was happy to get a turkey and I was proud as all heck to be with him. But this adds a whole new dimension to this. THANK YOU ALL FROM BOTH OF US.


----------



## bows bucks n beards (Jan 10, 2011)

what an awsome story!!!! so cool you and your son got to share that and not only a great memory but an incriedable bird congrats!!!!!


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

That is a fantastic bird and a great story behind. Memories for a lifetime for sure. Congrats to you and your son!


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

that is awesome


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I must say Holy **** what a bird.. That is awesome... 

That bird has everything... SPurs, beard and weight which figures in perfect to the NWTF scoring system.. 

Its funny to think our state record was killed with a 410:lol:


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow...whatta stud!!! Congratulations, you two wont forget that hunt. Awesome

.That is funny that it was killed with a .410 with the droves of 12 GA that get toted to the woods.


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

Great story, beautiful bird, what a memory!


----------



## Jigin-N-Grinin (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats to your son on a trophy bird. I love the part where he walked half way to the truck then decided to come back to the blind:lol:


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jigin-N-Grinin said:


> Congrats to your son on a trophy bird. I love the part where he walked half way to the truck then decided to come back to the blind:lol:


Get that boy into a business school!! 

He walks halfway back to the truck...you call his bluff so he turns around and propositions you with..."I'll keep hunting for you, but you have to take me horseback riding next weekend...Deal?" :lol:

Congrats to the boy on a great turkey!


----------

